# Feeder Nurseries



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

hi all--

i'm getting ready to send my son to nursery next fall (2016) -- and we've started looking at nurseries-- i initially thought i was getting a head start-- but some nurseries are already putting parents on waitlist !!!(what!??)

in any case-- i was reading something about feeder nurseries (nurseries where children get priority admission/testing for certain partner schools)-- is there any real benefit to this? can any parents with children in feeder nurseries comment? theres disclaimers everywhere saying that it's not a guarantee of admission etc etc

we were looking at Victory Heights Primary, and their feeder nursery is Wonder years--

i had my heart set on another nursery elsewhere but it is not a feeder to VH (or to any school for that matter)

please advise. Thank you!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My wife worked as a manager of a couple of nurseries in Abu Dhabi and, in many cases I think, the feeder nursery set up was a co marketing strategy rather than a stamp of excellence or fast track to a school place. I imagine Taaleem and Gems (established companies that run both nurseries and schools) may do this better than others because they can control the whole process.

Did you speak to the school about waiting list and likelihood of a place for your child when the time comes? Some schools offer FS1 and FS2 classes which are nursery age groups and getting a place here (albeit 5 days and probably paying more for a 'nursery' place) would secure spot for Year 1.

Personally I would choose the nursery you think is best for your family and your child now, especially if there is no guarantee of a place at the linked school, and get on waiting list for any you prefer that are full - nursery school registers change much more frequently than schools in most cases.

If you're looking towards next September for school entry there may be new schools opened, and jobs, housing, traffic, prices/fees, school management and inspection ratings can all change in the meantime.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> My wife worked as a manager of a couple of nurseries in Abu Dhabi and, in many cases I think, the feeder nursery set up was a co marketing strategy rather than a stamp of excellence or fast track to a school place. I imagine Taaleem and Gems (established companies that run both nurseries and schools) may do this better than others because they can control the whole process.
> 
> Did you speak to the school about waiting list and likelihood of a place for your child when the time comes? Some schools offer FS1 and FS2 classes which are nursery age groups and getting a place here (albeit 5 days and probably paying more for a 'nursery' place) would secure spot for Year 1.
> 
> ...


Thanks RG --

spoke to the "feeder nursery" i was considering yesterday and they told me that all their students get priority admission (providing they pass assessment) to FS1 at the primary school i'm interested in (victory heights).

the school is a few years old but has very good reviews and spaces fill up fast. i am now sitting here wondering if its better to put him in their feeder nursery (wonder years - which they say is now a part of the school?) which i am happy with, or put him in the nursery that i really loved, but with no guarantee of seat in FS1 at any school.

you are right tho-- it does seem a bit of a marketing gimmick to me, however there are a situations such as at GEMS and Taaleem, which u mentioned, that seem to be providing a real benefit in this way by securing the harder to obtain seats in the younger grades.

lord, i don't know why the process has to be so complicated, or why you have to think of things years in advance and 8794574 moves beforehand!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Worth considering too that some kids just aren't ready for structured 5 days a week in school by FS1 age - although FS years are 'nursery' and may have a shorter school day, they still expected to be there at 745 or whatever time the school starts each day and, depending on the school, spend more time than might be healthy sitting at a desk doing letter and number tasks as prep for school.

This is one area where cultural heritage and expectations have a negative impact here i think - whilst so much research shows the value of child led and unstructured learning, learning through play etc in the early years, parents from many countries still measure a nursery's performance and their 2 or 3 year old 's progression by how many letters/numbers/shapes and colours they know.

This parental pressure in an education as a business setting of private schools here means there's more 'lessons' at a young age, and less play and freedom to develop independence and confidence.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

beeniedubai said:


> the school is a few years old but has very good reviews and spaces fill up fast. i am now sitting here wondering if its better to put him in their feeder nursery (wonder years - which they say is now a part of the school?) which i am happy with, or put him in the nursery that i really loved, but with no guarantee of seat in FS1 at any school.


Its just a nursery - your preferred nursery versus the feeder nursery will definitely not make a big difference in how your child shapes up. You make the most difference. My suggestion would be to just go for the feeder nursery and save/ reduce the stress of admissions.



Racing_Goats said:


> Worth considering too that some kids just aren't ready for structured 5 days a week in school by FS1 age - although FS years are 'nursery' and may have a shorter school day, they still expected to be there at 745 or whatever time the school starts each day and, depending on the school, spend more time than might be healthy sitting at a desk doing letter and number tasks as prep for school.
> 
> This is one area where cultural heritage and expectations have a negative impact here i think - whilst so much research shows the value of child led and unstructured learning, learning through play etc in the early years, parents from many countries still measure a nursery's performance and their 2 or 3 year old 's progression by how many letters/numbers/shapes and colours they know.
> 
> This parental pressure in an education as a business setting of private schools here means there's more 'lessons' at a young age, and less play and freedom to develop independence and confidence.


I am not really an education expert but my 2 cents - my son went to a nursery for FS1 and joined a school in FS2. I dont think there was a big difference in terms of the learning approach (or timing) in both. Both relied on structured and unstructured time, and this increases in the school as he is moving up the grades. Totally agree that not all kids mature in the same way by the same age, and also within the same class/ grade there are kids with multiple months of age difference which makes a difference in FS1 etc. 
My only expectation from school is that my son develops his personality - everything else will come over time (yet he chooses to be very shy around people!).


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Its just a nursery - your preferred nursery versus the feeder nursery will definitely not make a big difference in how your child shapes up. You make the most difference. My suggestion would be to just go for the feeder nursery and save/ reduce the stress of admissions.
> 
> I am not really an education expert but my 2 cents - my son went to a nursery for FS1 and joined a school in FS2. I dont think there was a big difference in terms of the learning approach (or timing) in both. Both relied on structured and unstructured time, and this increases in the school as he is moving up the grades. Totally agree that not all kids mature in the same way by the same age, and also within the same class/ grade there are kids with multiple months of age difference which makes a difference in FS1 etc.
> My only expectation from school is that my son develops his personality - everything else will come over time (yet he chooses to be very shy around people!).


thanks-- it may just boil down to which nursery will make my life easier when admissions time comes around, because god knows it is absolutely insane around here. also, i was happy with both nurseries honestly, just REALLY liked one over the other. 

i would however, disagree with the statement that "it's just nursery"-- having toured over 10 of them here in Dubai, i can unequivocally say they are NOT created equal.



Racing_Goats said:


> Worth considering too that some kids just aren't ready for structured 5 days a week in school by FS1 age - although FS years are 'nursery' and may have a shorter school day, they still expected to be there at 745 or whatever time the school starts each day and, depending on the school, spend more time than might be healthy sitting at a desk doing letter and number tasks as prep for school.
> 
> This is one area where cultural heritage and expectations have a negative impact here i think - whilst so much research shows the value of child led and unstructured learning, learning through play etc in the early years, parents from many countries still measure a nursery's performance and their 2 or 3 year old 's progression by how many letters/numbers/shapes and colours they know.
> 
> This parental pressure in an education as a business setting of private schools here means there's more 'lessons' at a young age, and less play and freedom to develop independence and confidence.


i agree with you here-- i am totally against force fed learning, especially at that early of an age. FS1 at the school vs fs1 at a nursery will essentially be the same- play based learning. regarding timings and structure, i believe most of the FS1/FS2 grades end their days earlier (around the same time as nursery would). my only concern was whether it would be worth it in order to secure the much in demand FS1/FS2 place (still on fence, but leaning towards yes).

would be interesting i guess then to know if anyone here has experience with the FS1/FS2 admissions process at Victory Heights Primary, whether they had/have a child at their feeder nursery or not?


----------

